# The very best canned corn



## lindatooo (Sep 20, 2008)

Green Giant sells several whole kernel types.  I've discovered that their "Extra Sweet Niblets" have no sugar added.  Other cans (sams brand) labeled sweet do have sugar added.  

This is just a heads up as I avoid sugar added canned vegetables when I can and this is great corn!  

Hugs


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 20, 2008)

I buy that exact kind and yes it is good. It just shows how important it is to read the labels.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 20, 2008)

Same here, but I buy it for taste and never read the label. I buy Del Monte other canned vegetables, but definitely Green Giant canned corn. And I like anybody's frozen corn.


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 20, 2008)

I only do fresh corn. For stews in winter though I will use frozen white corn. The shells? on canned corn I find so hard to digest.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 20, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Same here, but I buy it for taste and never read the label. I buy Del Monte other canned vegetables, but definitely Green Giant canned corn. And I like anybody's frozen corn.


 
I have to read labels due to 2 diabetics living in my home and I have high bloodpressure. I try to use fresh or frozen, but sometimes a canned has to do.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 20, 2008)

I like canned just because it has a taste all its own. Sometimes I'm in the mood for that taste, but never during fresh corn on the cob season


----------



## Constance (Sep 20, 2008)

Green Giant definitely has the best corn, especially the sweet niblets.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 20, 2008)

Since we're on the subject of canned vegetables, does anybody taste the difference between cut green beans and kitchen cut grean beans. I just love the kitchen cut and really taste the difference.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 20, 2008)

I've never seen the kitchen cut.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 20, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I've never seen the kitchen cut.


 
The only difference I see is they're cut shorter and cut at an angle. They may not be available in PA though.


----------

